# Help for Permanent Residency



## Mr. Christopher (Dec 27, 2017)

Does anyone know of agencies that help in obtaining Permanent Residency for Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Christopher said:


> Does anyone know of agencies that help in obtaining Permanent Residency for Mexico?


I've never heard of agencies that offer this service. What you need is a good immigration lawyer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, you should need no help at all. Just go to the Mexican consulate, outside of Mexico if you are a tourist, and make application. Many of them have websites where you can determine the requirements and even find out if you need an appointment, etc.

If you already have a Residente Temporal visa, just go to your INM office in Colima about 30 days before your visa is to expire at the end of 4 years. Take the usual IDs and proofs of residence. They will help you fill out the application to transition to Residente Permanente. No financial proofs will be needed.


----------



## Mr. Christopher (Dec 27, 2017)

If there aren't agencies for Permanent Residency Visas, I assume it's a pretty short and easy matter.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. Christopher said:


> If there aren't agencies for Permanent Residency Visas, I assume it's a pretty short and easy matter.


Some people hire a facilitator, but, it is pretty easy to do it by yourself with even a minimal command of Spanish. When I was first here I managed to convert from FM-3 to FM-2 and get permission to work while having a really minimal command of Spanish. You just have to be willing to try. Depending on where it is, the staff in Instituto Nacional de Migración (INM) may even have someone who speaks some English. In Guadalajara one time, I talked to an information desk attendant who spoke some English.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Steve Fry of Yucalandia added this info today on his excellent site:


https://yucalandia.com/2018/06/13/n...ion-form-in-english-issued-by-sre-consulates/


----------



## Mr. Christopher (Dec 27, 2017)

Is there an age requirement? Can one open a business or be employed locally?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. Christopher said:


> Is there an age requirement? Can one open a business or be employed locally?


There are no age requirements applied to either the temporary or permanent visas. With a temporary visa (Residencial Temporal) you need to get a separate permission to work. With a permanent visa (Residencial Permanente) permission to work is included.


----------



## Mr. Christopher (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies. They're all helpful.


----------



## Mr. Christopher (Dec 27, 2017)

1) If applying for Mexican permanent residency while in the U.S., does one need to apply at the Mexican Consulate closest to their U.S. residency?

2) Does one need to have a rental contract or house ownership in Mexico before applying?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. Christopher said:


> 1) If applying for Mexican permanent residency while in the U.S., does one need to apply at the Mexican Consulate closest to their U.S. residency?
> 
> 2) Does one need to have a rental contract or house ownership in Mexico before applying?


1) You can apply at any consulate. It need not be the closest to your US address.
2) No, after you arrive in Mexico, you will have to visit INM. They will want proof of your Mexican address at that time.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

TundraGreen said:


> 2) No, after you arrive in Mexico, you will have to visit INM. They will want proof of your Mexican address at that time.


If we are renting via Airbnb, is that good enough? Thanks!


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Unlikely, you'll need a utility bill as proof of address.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EmilyTravels said:


> If we are renting via Airbnb, is that good enough? Thanks!


I believe you have 30 days. If you will have a more permanent residence within 30 days, you could wait until you have moved in. If you will stay in the AirBnB for longer, you will need a utility bill from the AirBnB and a letter or contract stating that you live there. Then when you move you are required to notify INM of your new address.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

TundraGreen said:


> I believe you have 30 days. If you will have a more permanent residence within 30 days, you could wait until you have moved in. If you will stay in the AirBnB for longer, you will need a utility bill from the AirBnB and a letter or contract stating that you live there. Then when you move you are required to notify INM of your new address.


We will be in the Airbnb for six months. We will be paying the electric bill, but I doubt that it will be in our name. Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

JRinPV said:


> Unlikely, you'll need a utility bill as proof of address.


I believe you are mistaken in you comment above...To get my RFC number in Puerto Vallarta last year they wanted a utility bill, I brought in an up to date CFE bill and they acepted it as proof of residents....
Below is a line from the immigration requirements for Mexico and it source....

3. A copy of a comprobante (Telmex, JAPAY, CFE etc bill) to prove your address (or renters can bring a letter from your landlord),

https://yucalandia.com/living-in-yu...gration-law-published-for-mexico-the-article/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JRinPV said:


> Unlikely, you'll need a utility bill as proof of address.





chicois8 said:


> I believe you are mistaken in you comment above...To get my RFC number in Puerto Vallarta last year they wanted a utility bill, I brought in an up to date CFE bill and they acepted it as proof of residents....
> Below is a line from the immigration requirements for Mexico and it source....
> 
> 3. A copy of a comprobante (Telmex, JAPAY, CFE etc bill) to prove your address (or renters can bring a letter from your landlord),
> ...



I think he means "Unlikely" [that anything short of a utility bill will be good enough]. The comma is significant. I missed it when I first read his comment as well.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EmilyTravels said:


> We will be in the Airbnb for six months. We will be paying the electric bill, but I doubt that it will be in our name. Is this going to be a problem?


 It doesn't matter who pays it. What matters is the name on it. If it is not in your name, get the person whose name appears to write a letter (in Spanish of course) stating that you live there. To be conservative you will want to make a photocopy of their ID card to include with the letter. It is a common procedure.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Thanks! We will make sure we have a letter from the host, an electric bill, etc. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

EmilyTravels said:


> TundraGreen said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you have 30 days. If you will have a more permanent residence within 30 days, you could wait until you have moved in. If you will stay in the AirBnB for longer, you will need a utility bill from the AirBnB and a letter or contract stating that you live there. Then when you move you are required to notify INM of your new address.
> ...


 I have read several comments from people with no rental in your situation and their local INM office accepted hotel receipts. I feel they realize not all people rent first and then show up at their office to begin part 2 of the immigration processing all within 30 days. This makes sense to me.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have read several comments from people with no rental in your situation and their local INM office accepted hotel receipts. I feel they realize not all people rent first and then show up at their office to begin part 2 of the immigration processing all within 30 days. This makes sense to me.


Thanks! That makes sense to me too. Hopefully we will not have a problem since we'll be able to show that we've contracted with an Airbnb host for six months, starting out. Appreciate your comment.


----------

